# [eclipse] JEE & JBoss pour application Web (résolu)

## loopx

Bonjour, 

Ca fait un moment que j'ai envie d'utiliser Eclipse ... C'est un IDE puissant et tout et tout et tout et tout et tout ...

Donc, je l'install ... Déjà, comme à ma grande habitude, je n'ai rien pour pouvoir dessiner des fenetres ...  Bon, il faut le plugin VE (Visual Editor) ...

Bon, ok, donc en fait, je télécharge la version Eclipse europa JEE parce que je veux faire un projet web et ejb ... avec JBoss ...

Alors eclipse, c'est bien mais :

- impossible d'installer VE (il faut aller le chercher au fin fon du tr** ** *** du net 

- les mises à jour et installation de composant = trop bizarre

- la, je l'ai démarré, et .. ca RAME mais grave, j'en peu plus... il freeze carément ... Comment jvais coder moi ???

- puis comment utiliser le support EJB facilement avec JBOSS ??? J'ai testé, j'ai fais un projet web avec une page html, j'ai déployé et ... ca rame, ca rame fort et aucun serveur de lancé ...

Je vais devoir faire comme lors de mon stage: utiliser une version légère et tout faire manuellement sans passer par de merveilleux plugin ...

Enfin, je poste au cas ou il y aurait un sauveur ..; parce que eclipse, c'est la jungle .. puis pour les plugins, c'est la jungle dans la jungle ... alors bon, c'est trop pénible ... je me demande si je retournerais pas sous netbeans, au moins il fonctionne correctement ET on peut créer des fenetres directement sans passer par un ***** plugin qui n'est meme pas foutu d'etre présent par défaut!

Je m'attend simplement à avoir un Eclipse qui se met à jour tout seul (sans passer par portage) et ou je peux faire un projet web dynamique ainsi que des EJB ... si ca continue, je vais reprendre mon bon vieux script ANT pour déployer l'affaire ... C'est très domage, moi qui voulait me lancer dans Eclipse à fond, je suis hyper décu ... Je tourne avec la version 1.5 de java, devrais utiliser la 1.6 ????

enfin, merci au premier qui m'aidera   :Wink: 

EDIT: et voilà, pour la 3ème fois, eclipse plante, je le ferme et mon workspace est mort, plus moyen de le re-ouvrir ... merci encore, eclipse!

EDIT2: résolu le probz de lock du workspace

j'aimerais que l'on m'explique la stratégie à utiliser pour installer un eclipse légé pour le développement J2EE ... quelqu'un l'utilise de cette facon ???

----------

## kwenspc

 *loopx wrote:*   

> 
> 
> j'aimerais que l'on m'explique la stratégie à utiliser pour installer un eclipse légé pour le développement J2EE ... quelqu'un l'utilise de cette facon ???

 

Ouais, vires Eclipse pour passer à NetBeans!  :Wink: 

Tu as tout à y gagner amha.

Ça reste un software open-source en plus.

[edit] Je l'utilise justement avec JBoss (il le prend en charge nativement depuis la version 5.5.1), ça se configure en 2 coups de cuillère à pot. Je suis sur un assez gros projet (EJB3, servlets, JSP...la complète), et il rame pas un poil.[/edit]

[edit2]Ah j'avais mal lu (décidément), tu étais déjà sous netbeans avant. Bah restes dessus alors  :Smile:  [/edit2]

----------

## Gronono

Bonjour,

Moi aussi j'ai des problèmes pour utiliser Eclipse sous Linux.

Pour la mise à jour via l'Update Manager, il faut changer les permissions du répertoire d'installation afin que ton utilisateur puisse écrire dedans.

Sinon, il rame grave, il freeze, ... alors que sous windows c'est OK. Je pense que ça l'implémentation de SWT sous linux.

Pour info, je suis en amd64 (x86_64) + GTK.

Autre astuce si tu utilise la version 3.3, il faut augmenter la mémoire alloué par la JVM dans le fichier eclipse.ini.

A+

Gronono

----------

## loopx

j'ai réusi à faire fonctionner jboss avec eclipse, mais bon je pense que je vais tout recommencer (l'installation) ...

Donc, quelle version choisir: la JEE ou la normal JDK ???

----------

## Bio

 *loopx wrote:*   

> j'ai réusi à faire fonctionner jboss avec eclipse, mais bon je pense que je vais tout recommencer (l'installation) ...
> 
> Donc, quelle version choisir: la JEE ou la normal JDK ???

 

Aucune des 2 ....

Dans mon boulot j'utilise quotidiennement Eclipse sous Linux et Windows. Je développe aussi des appli web, WS ou EJB sous Tomcat, WebLogic et WebSphere : je n'ai aucun problèmes.

Je te recommande vivement la version WTP d'Eclipse (Web Tools Platform). Moi je ne suis pas passé par portage, j'ai téléchargé les binaires sur le site :

http://download.eclipse.org/webtools/downloads/

Après c'est un peu le bazard à configurer surtout quand on ne connait pas mais ça marche super bien pour déployer ses applis sur des serveurs tiers. Qunad à VE je l'ai installé une fois, 5 minutes après je le dégageait tellement il était buggé et pas pratique. Résultat je design tout à la main.

----------

## loopx

très bonne suggestion, je vais tester la version WTP, ce sera une bonne base

EDIT: je dois prendre laquel ? la stable ?

Build Type  	Build Name  	Stream  	Build Date

Released	2.0.1	R2.0	Wed, 26 Sep 2007 -- 04:27 (UTC)

Maintenance	2.0.2	R2.0	Thu, 13 Dec 2007 -- 16:05 (UTC)

Stable (Milestone)	3.0M3	R3.0	Wed, 14 Nov 2007 -- 23:23 (UTC)

Integration	I20071213223850	R3.0	Thu, 13 Dec 2007 -- 22:38 (UTC)

----------

## Bio

C'est toi qui voit. Maintenant une version stable c'est toujours une bonne base   :Wink: 

PS : pourquoi veux tu un designer graphique pour faire des EJB?

----------

## loopx

oki   :Smile: 

EDIT: je suis perdu, après je tombe la : http://download.eclipse.org/webtools/downloads/drops/R3.0/S-3.0M3-20071114232332/

que dois-je prendre ? Il faut installer 2 trucs en fait ??

Je cherche une version déjà toute faite de Eclipse avec WTP ... genre, un zip que tu unzip et hop, c'est bon, plus qu'a exécuter   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## loopx

 *Bio wrote:*   

> C'est toi qui voit. Maintenant une version stable c'est toujours une bonne base  
> 
> PS : pourquoi veux tu un designer graphique pour faire des EJB?

 

Ca, c'est au cas ou je voudrais faire une applic externe qui utiliserais des EJB et qui ne serait pas une applic web   :Cool: 

EDIT: le JDK6 peut etre utilisé maintenant, ou il faut toujours utiliser le 5 ?

----------

## Bio

Je te conseille la released 2.01 en fait.

Et donc le fichier WTP all in one pour Linux :

http://www.eclipse.org/downloads/download.php?file=/webtools/downloads/drops/R2.0/R-2.0.1-20070926042742/wtp-all-in-one-sdk-R-2.0.1-20070926042742-linux-gtk.tar.gz

Pour Windows

http://www.eclipse.org/downloads/download.php?file=/webtools/downloads/drops/R2.0/R-2.0.1-20070926042742/wtp-all-in-one-sdk-R-2.0.1-20070926042742-win32.zip

----------

## Bio

 *loopx wrote:*   

> EDIT: le JDK6 peut etre utilisé maintenant, ou il faut toujours utiliser le 5 ?

 

Ca ça dépend du serveur d'appli et de la version que tu vas utiliser

----------

## loopx

JBoss powaaa  :Smile: 

j'aime bien la version "all-in-one"   :Cool: 

y a pas pour la stable ... strange ...

----------

## Bio

Vu sur le site de JBoss :

 *Quote:*   

> JDK6 support will come with JBossAS 5.x.

 

Prend une 4.2.x en JDK 5...

Hmm y a que jboss 3.2.5 dans portage  :Sad: 

----------

## loopx

je vais faire le fou, vais tester jboss 5 beta 3 avec jdk6 sur eclipse WTP qui tourne sur un 6 aussi   :Rolling Eyes: 

EDIT: bon, va falloir laisser tomber le JBoss 5 parce qu'il ne démarre meme pas avec le java 6 ^^  alors que JBoss 4.2 démarre parfaitement   :Wink: 

EDIT2: lors de la création d'un projet web, j'ai remarqué que l'on peut ajouter le .war à un .ear automatiquement ... or, je ne retrouve plus cette option (mon projet est déjà créé), personne n'aurais une idée de ou ca se trouve ???

EDIT3: voilà, j'ai trouvé, mais dans le EAR, il n'y a pas de application.xml ... Y a pas un système pour l'auto-générer ?

trouvé ... c'est : generate deploiement descriptor stub du menu JEE (lors du click droit sur un projet d'application d'entreprise)

Tiens, j'ai remarqué qu'il y a un explorateur d'intégré ... firefox ...   c'est juste un plugin ou alors il embarque toute une version de firefox ??

----------

## loopx

heu... au niveau des tags, est-ce qu'il existe un truc pour créer les tags dans eclipse wtp ???

----------

## loopx

Bonjour, voilà, j'ai encore un problème avec Eclipse ...

C'est fou, je l'avais jamais eu ce problème la... c'est extrèmement pénible!  L'auto-complétition ne fonctionne tout bonnement pas!

Exemple:

Je cré une servlet ...  il y a cette méthode:

```
protected void doPost(HttpServletRequest request, HttpServletResponse response) throws ServletException, IOException {

      

   }   
```

Donc, je tape (dans la méthode): request. suivit de CTRL-ESPACE et la, rien ...   enfin si, à chaque fois que je fais CTRL-ESPACE, la liste change :

- no defaults proposals

OU

- no templates proposals

OU

- no JPA proposals

je constate avec émerveillement que Eclipse foire toujours .. pourtant j'ai toujours eu cette complétition ... pffff, j'arriverais jamais à commencer mon projet   :Sad: 

maintenant, je commence à perdre ma motivation...

Une idée pour ce problème peut etre ????

EDIT: ah, je précise que CTRL-ESPACE sur une ligne vide fait exactement pareil (il ne connait plus rien!!!!)

----------

## Desintegr

Dans Java Build Path/Librairies de ton projet, tu as bien fourni les bons .jar ?

----------

## loopx

merci, je viens de trouver

en fait, oui, c'était la le problème ...

Au début, je démarrais Eclipse via java 6 ... je suis passé à java 5 et rien n'a changé ...

J'ai refait un nouveau workspace et la, j'avais des problèmes de classe non trouvée ... et en fait, tout mes projets était en java 6 ...

J'ai modifié pour passer de java6 à 5 mais rien à faire, le workspace était contaminé ... j'ai donc rajouté la plateforme jdk5 et l'ai selectionné par défaut; ensuite j'ai recréé un nouveau workspace et la, j'ai ENFIn la complétition et j'ai meme l'aide (chose qui n'avais jamais fonctionné ...)

La, je commence à être heureux   :Smile: 

Donc, ceux qui aurais le problème, lancer bien eclipse avec java 5 et créer directement des projets avec du java5 ... éviter le java6 pour le moment, c'est tout   :Rolling Eyes: 

note que c'est pas la première fois que ce genre de problème m'arrive, j'aime trop tester les dernières version ...

----------

## loopx

Bon, j'ai encore un souci ..

Lorsque j'enregistre un fichier et que JBoss est démarré, ben eclipse ne peut s'empecher de tout redéployer ... c'est assez pénible, qu'est ce que ca va etre quand l'application va grossir   :Laughing: 

donc, il faut absolument que je désactive cela, de manière à ce que ce soit moi et uniquement moi qui décide si oui ou non il faut redéployer l'application ...

EDIT: trouvé, ... suis passé à coté ... faut cliquer sur "server" dans les préférences .. et pas regarder ce qu'il y a sous serveur comme j'ai fais   :Laughing: 

----------

## Bio

 *loopx wrote:*   

> Bon, j'ai encore un souci ..
> 
> Lorsque j'enregistre un fichier et que JBoss est démarré, ben eclipse ne peut s'empecher de tout redéployer ... c'est assez pénible, qu'est ce que ca va etre quand l'application va grossir  
> 
> donc, il faut absolument que je désactive cela, de manière à ce que ce soit moi et uniquement moi qui décide si oui ou non il faut redéployer l'application ...
> ...

 

Ca peut aussi avoir un côté pratique le redéploiement à la volée. Enfin tout dépend du genre de l'appli et de la modif. J'ai un projet sur WebLogic le déploiement automatique n'est pas géré, bref obligé d'arréter/redémarrer le serveur à chaque modif. C'est gonflant...

----------

## loopx

Tiens, je peux t'aider pour weblogic, à mon stage, j'ai bossé avec ...

Pour le déployement, faut que tu utilise un executable JAR si je me trompe pas, je vais te coller un script ANT   :Laughing: 

note: c'est un script qui n'est pas de dernière génération ... mais il fonctionnais avec plusieurs serveur d'appli     ... mais bon, il est pourri, c'est clair   :Laughing: 

tu y trouvera une tache ANT spécialisée pour le déployement ... d'ailleur, je pense que la tache ANT est livrée avec le serveur d'appli ...

Note que si tu connais pas ANT, ben en fait ... tout IDE java l'utilise ... c'est d'ailleur grace à cela que tout se déploie, juste que c'est auto-généré et que mon script lui ne l'es pas ...

Enfin, l'idée y est, avec l'utilisation d'une tache extérieur, je déployais l'applic sans redémarrer le serveur (si je me souviens bien ... ca remonte à 1 an quand meme   :Cool:  )

```
<!-- NOTE: you MUST set JAVA_HOME => JDK_dir 

                  JBOSS_HOME => JBOSS_dir (optional) 

                  JEE_HOME => JEE5_dir -->

<project name="testDeploy" basedir=".." default="compile">

   <!-- Plugin -->

   

   <property environment="env"/>

   <property name="ejb.src.dir" value="${basedir}/test-ejb/src"/>

   <property name="web.src.dir" value="${basedir}/test-web/src"/>

   <property name="ejb.build.dir" value="${basedir}/test-ejb/build"/>

   <property name="web.root.dir" value="${basedir}/test-web/WebRoot"/>

   <property name="web.build.dir" value="${web.root.dir}/WEB-INF/classes"/>

   <property name="build.dir" value="${basedir}/build"/>

   <property name="project.name" value="testDeploy"/>

   <property name="resources.dir" value="${basedir}/resources"/>

   <property name="project.ejb.name" value="ejb"/>

   <property name="project.web.name" value="web"/>

   

   <property name="jee.path" value="${env.JEE_HOME}"/>

   <property name="jee.classpath" value="${basedir}/lib/javaee.jar"/>

   <property name="classpath" value="${jee.classpath};${ejb.build.dir};${basedir}/lib;C:\Java\jdk1.5.0_11"/>

   

   <!-- Config OC4J -->

   <property name="oc4j.login" value="oc4jadmin"/>

   <property name="oc4j.password" value="gogogogo"/>

   <property name="oc4j.ormi.port" value="23791"/>

   

   <!-- Config WebLogic -->

   <property name="wl.domain.name" value="base_domain"/>

   

   <!-- Config WebSphere -->

   <property name="ws.profile.name" value="AppSrv03"/>

   <property name="ws.user" value="admin"/>

   <property name="ws.password" value="gogogogo"/>

   

   <echo message=""/>

   <echo message="JAVA Version: ${ant.java.version}"/>

   <echo message="jee.path: ${jee.path}"/>

   <echo message="classpath: ${classpath}"/>

   <echo message=""/>

   

   <!-- conditions -->

   <condition property="isSetJAVA_HOME">

         <isset property="env.JAVA_HOME"/>

   </condition>

   <condition property="isSetJBOSS_HOME">

         <isset property="env.JBOSS_HOME"/>

   </condition>

   <condition property="isSetORACLE_HOME">

            <isset property="env.ORACLE_HOME"/>

   </condition>   

   <condition property="isSetWL_HOME">

            <isset property="env.WL_HOME"/>

   </condition>

   <condition property="isSetWS_HOME">

               <isset property="env.WS_HOME"/>

   </condition>

   <!-- create directories wich need to be present -->

   <target name="init">      

      <mkdir dir="${build.dir}"/>

      <mkdir dir="${ejb.build.dir}"/>

      <mkdir dir="${web.build.dir}"/>

      <mkdir dir="${resources.dir}/current"/>

   </target>

   

   <!-- compile all -->

   <target name="compile" depends="init">

      <fail unless="isSetJAVA_HOME" message="env.JAVA_HOME is not set !!!"/>

      

      <!-- EJB -->

      <javac debug="true" srcdir="${ejb.src.dir}" destdir="${ejb.build.dir}" classpath="${classpath}">

      </javac>

          

      <!-- WAR -->

      <javac debug="true" srcdir="${web.src.dir}" destdir="${web.build.dir}" classpath="${classpath}">

      </javac>

   </target>

   

   <target name="jboss" depends="compile">

      <fail unless="isSetJBOSS_HOME" message="env.JBOSS_HOME is not set !!!"/>

      

      <copy file="${resources.dir}/jboss/application.xml" todir="${resources.dir}/current"/>

      <!--<copy file="${resources.dir}/jboss/jndi.properties" todir="${web.build.dir}"/>-->

      <copy file="${resources.dir}/jboss/persistence.xml" todir="${resources.dir}/current"/>

      <antcall target="pack"/>

      <echo message="> All is ready, deploying into JBoss AS ..."/>

      

      <copy file="${build.dir}/${project.name}.ear" todir="${env.JBOSS_HOME}/server/default/deploy"/>

      <echo message="Deployement done :)"/>

   </target>

   

   <target name="oc4j" depends="compile">

      <fail unless="isSetORACLE_HOME" message="env.ORACLE_HOME is not set !!!"/>

          

      <copy file="${resources.dir}/oc4j/application.xml" todir="${resources.dir}/current"/>

      <!--<copy file="${resources.dir}/oc4j/jndi.properties" todir="${web.build.dir}"/>-->

      <copy file="${resources.dir}/oc4j/persistence.xml" todir="${resources.dir}/current"/>

            

      <!--<copy file="${resources.dir}/oc4j/orion-application.xml" todir="${resources.dir}/current"/>

      <copy file="${resources.dir}/oc4j/orion-web.xml" todir="${resources.dir}/current"/>

      <copy file="${resources.dir}/oc4j/orion-ejb-jar.xml" todir="${resources.dir}/current"/>-->

      <antcall target="pack"/>

      <echo message="> All is ready, deploying into OC4J AS ..."/>

         

      <java jar="${env.ORACLE_HOME}/j2ee/home/admin.jar" fork="yes">

         <arg value="ormi://localhost:${oc4j.ormi.port}"/>

         <arg value="${oc4j.login}"/>

         <arg value="${oc4j.password}"/>

         <arg value="-deploy"/>

         <arg value="-file"/>

         <arg value="${build.dir}/${project.name}.ear"/>

         <arg value="-deploymentName"/>

         <arg value="${project.name}"/>

         <!--<arg value="-bindAllWebApp"/>-->

       </java>

      <echo message="Deployment done, waiting for binding ..."/>

      

      <java jar="${env.ORACLE_HOME}/j2ee/home/admin.jar" fork="yes">

         <arg value="ormi://localhost:${oc4j.ormi.port}"/>

         <arg value="${oc4j.login}"/>

         <arg value="${oc4j.password}"/>

         <arg value="-bindWebApp"/>

         <arg value="testDeploy"/>

         <arg value="web"/>

         <arg value="default-web-site"/>

         <arg value="/testDeploy"/>

       </java>

      

      <echo message="Application deployment done :)"/>

   </target>

   

   <target name="weblogic" depends="compile">

      <fail unless="isSetWL_HOME" message="env.WL_HOME is not set !!!"/>

          

      <copy file="${resources.dir}/weblogic/application.xml" todir="${resources.dir}/current"/>

      <!--<copy file="${resources.dir}/weblogic/jndi.properties" todir="${web.build.dir}"/>-->

      <copy file="${resources.dir}/weblogic/persistence.xml" todir="${resources.dir}/current"/>

      <antcall target="pack"/>

      <echo message="> All is ready, deploying into WebLogic AS ..."/>

         

      <copy file="${build.dir}/${project.name}.ear" todir="${env.WL_HOME}/user_projects/domains/${wl.domain.name}/autodeploy"/>

      

      <echo message="Application deployment done :)"/>

   </target>

   

   <target name="weblogic-ant" depends="compile">

      <fail unless="isSetWL_HOME" message="env.WL_HOME is not set !!!"/>

 

      <taskdef name="wldeploy" classname="weblogic.ant.taskdefs.management.WLDeploy" classpath="${env.WL_HOME}/server/lib/weblogic.jar"/>

      

      <copy file="${resources.dir}/weblogic/application.xml" todir="${resources.dir}/current"/>

      <!--<copy file="${resources.dir}/weblogic/jndi.properties" todir="${web.build.dir}"/>-->

      <copy file="${resources.dir}/weblogic/persistence.xml" todir="${resources.dir}/current"/>

      <!--<copy file="${resources.dir}/weblogic/MANIFEST.MF" todir="${resources.dir}/current"/>-->

      

      <!--<copydir dest="${web.build.dir}/../lib" src="W:\stage-laurent\workspace\resources\manual settings\hibernate\lib"></copydir>-->

      

      <antcall target="pack"/>

      <echo message="> All is ready, deploying into WebLogic AS ..."/>

         

      <wldeploy action="deploy"

         source="${build.dir}/${project.name}.ear" name="testDeploy"

          user="admin" password="gogogogo" verbose="true" adminurl="t3://localhost:7001"

          debug="true" 

         targets="AdminServer"/>

      

      <echo message="Application deployment done :)"/>

   </target>

   

   <target name="websphere" depends="compile">

      <fail unless="isSetWS_HOME" message="env.WS_HOME is not set !!!"/>

   

      <copy file="${resources.dir}/websphere/application.xml" todir="${resources.dir}/current"/>

      <!--<copy file="${resources.dir}/websphere/jndi.properties" todir="${web.build.dir}"/>-->

      <copy file="${resources.dir}/websphere/persistence.xml" todir="${resources.dir}/current"/>

      <copy file="${resources.dir}/websphere/ejb-jar.xml" todir="${resources.dir}/current"/>

      

      <antcall target="pack"/>

      <echo message="> All is ready, deploying into WebSphere AS ..."/>

      

      <exec

         executable="${env.WS_HOME}/profiles/${ws.profile.name}/bin/wsadmin.bat"  failonerror="true">

         <!--<arg line="-c '$AdminApp installInteractive ${build.dir}/${project.name}.ear'" />-->

         <arg line="-c '$AdminApp install build/${project.name}.ear' -user ${ws.user} -password ${ws.password}"/>

      </exec>

      

      <echo message="Application deployment done :)"/>

   </target>

   

   <!-- packaging the application    DO NOT CALL THIS TARGET DIRECTLY!!! -->

   <target name="pack">

      <jar destfile="${build.dir}/${project.ejb.name}.jar">

         <fileset dir="${ejb.build.dir}">

            <include name="**/*"/>

         </fileset>

         

         <metainf dir="${resources.dir}/current">

            <include name="persistence.xml"/>

            <!--<include name="ejb-jar.xml"/>-->

         </metainf>

         

         <!--<manifest>

            <attribute name="Class-Path" value="C:\lib\hibernate3.jar"/>

         </manifest>-->

         

      </jar>

      

      <war destfile="${build.dir}/${project.web.name}.war" basedir="${web.root.dir}" webxml="${web.root.dir}/WEB-INF/web.xml">

         <!--<webinf dir="${resources.dir}/weblogic">

            <include name="weblogic-web.xml"/>            

         </webinf>-->

         

         <!--<manifest file="${resources.dir}/current/MANIFEST.MF"></manifest>-->

         <!--<manifest>

            <attribute name="Class-Path" value="C:\lib\hibernate3.jar"/>

         </manifest>-->

      </war>

         

      <ear destfile="${build.dir}/${project.name}.ear" appxml="${resources.dir}/current/application.xml">

         <fileset dir="${build.dir}">

            <include name="${project.ejb.name}.jar"/>

            <include name="${project.web.name}.war"/>            

         </fileset>

         

         <!--<fileset dir="W:\stage-laurent\workspace\resources\manual settings\hibernate\lib">

            <include name="hibernate3.jar"/>

         </fileset>-->

         

         <!--<metainf dir="${resources.dir}/current">

            <include name="orion-application.xml"/>

         </metainf>-->

         

         <!--<metainf dir="${resources.dir}/weblogic">

                  <include name="kodo.properties"/>

         </metainf>-->

         

         <!--<manifest>

            <attribute name="Class-Path" value="C:\lib\hibernate3.jar"/>

         </manifest>-->

      </ear>

   </target>

   

   <target name="clean">      

           <delete dir="${ejb.build.dir}"/>

           <delete dir="${web.build.dir}"/>

         <delete dir="${build.dir}"/>

         <delete dir="${resources.dir}/current"/>

           <!--<delete file="${env.JBOSS_HOME}/server/default/deploy/${project.name}.ear"/>-->

        

           <echo message="> Project has been cleaned"/>

   </target>

</project>
```

Tiens, voilà un autre ... jsute la partie pour weblogic ...  script ANT qui était fourni dans l'installateur ANT-Installer qui permettait d'installer l'applic   :Wink: 

```

<!-- ==============================================   -->

   <!-- Preparing structure for WebLogic             -->

   <!-- Because the file structure is not the same      -->

   <!-- for WebLogic than JBoss, this script must      -->

   <!-- move some files (lib)                     -->

   <!-- ==============================================   -->

    <target name="structuring_weblogic" depends="">

       <echo>structuring Next..........</echo>

       

       <!-- remove JAVA modules from application.xml -->

       <xmltask source="${predeploy.dir}/next.ear/META-INF/application.xml" 

                                     dest="${predeploy.dir}/next.ear/META-INF/application.xml">

          <remove path="/application/module[java]"/>

        </xmltask>

       

       <!-- move all library to "lib" directory of enterprise archive -->

       <mkdir dir="${predeploy.dir}/next.ear/lib"/>

       <move todir="${predeploy.dir}/next.ear/lib">

          <fileset dir="${predeploy.dir}/next.ear">

             <include name="**/*"/>

             

             <exclude name="catalog.ejb3.jar/**"/>

             <exclude name="carto.war/**"/>

             <exclude name="carto72.war/**"/>

             <exclude name="config.war/**"/>

             <!--<exclude name="design.model.ejb3.jar/**"/> is a java module! -->

             <exclude name="echange.ejb3.jar/**"/>

             <exclude name="echange.war/**"/>

             <exclude name="iso19115.ejb3.jar/**"/>

             <exclude name="iso19115.war/**"/>

             <exclude name="nws.war/**"/>

             <exclude name="portail.war/**"/>

             <exclude name="thirdapp.war/**"/>

             <exclude name="META-INF/**"/>

             <exclude name="lib/**"/>

          </fileset>

       </move>

       

   </target>

   

   <!-- ==============================================   -->

   <!-- Packaging the application for WebLogic          -->

   <!-- ==============================================   -->

   <target name="pack_weblogic" depends="structuring_weblogic">

      <echo>packaging Next..........</echo>         

            

      <ear destfile="${basedir}/next-application.ear" appxml="${predeploy.dir}/next.ear/META-INF/application.xml">

         <fileset dir="${predeploy.dir}/next.ear">            

            <include name="**/*"/>

         </fileset>

      </ear>

   </target>

   

   <!-- ==============================================   -->

   <!-- Deploying into WebLogic AS                   -->

   <!-- ==============================================   -->

    <target name="deploy_weblogic" depends="pack_weblogic">

       <!--<copy todir="${jboss.home}">

          <fileset dir="${predeploy.dir}"/>

       </copy>-->

       

       <taskdef name="wldeploy" classname="weblogic.ant.taskdefs.management.WLDeploy" classpath="${wl.home}/server/lib/weblogic.jar"/>

             

       <echo>Deploying Next into WebLogic ...</echo>

         

      <wldeploy action="deploy"

         source="${basedir}/next-application.ear" name="next"

          user="${wl.username}" password="${wl.password}" verbose="true" adminurl="t3://${wl.address}:${wl.port}"

          debug="true" 

         targets="${wl.server.name}"/>

   </target>
```

Cela:

<taskdef name="wldeploy" classname="weblogic.ant.taskdefs.management.WLDeploy" classpath="${wl.home}/server/lib/weblogic.jar"/> 

permet d'utiliser la tache fournie par weblogic   :Wink: 

----------

## Bio

Ah bin merci, j'essayerai ça. Yes je connais ant, un must   :Wink: 

----------

## loopx

tiens, j'ai encore une question  :Smile: 

parce que en fait, je code un EAR avec un module web et un module EJB ... 

Le truc, c'est que tout est web, donc va me falloir dessiner un beau truc en html ...  et ca, ben c'est pas trop cool ... j'ai pas fais infographie donc, existe t'il sous eclipse un plugin permettant de rendre directement le rendu d'une page web SANS devoir déployer l'application, juste pour voir si c'est beau ou pas ...

En fait, je sais pas du tout comment faire ma page web, je vais surement devoir faire des tableaux dans tous les sens etc etc ... m'en vais regarder le code source de certaine page sur le net  :Wink: 

----------

## Desintegr

 *loopx wrote:*   

> je vais surement devoir faire des tableaux dans tous les sens etc etc

 

Les tableaux, c'est le mal !

----------

